
Bing Leapfrogs Yahoo Search … Again  - transburgh
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/07/10/bing-leapfrogs-yahoo-search-again/
======
jacquesm
At this rate it will be only another 4 weeks before bing will be larger than
google.

Really, let's wait for a while before drawing conclusions like this. A true
lead for bing over yahoo search would be that for some extended period of time
(say a month) bing was consistently above yahoo. Until then this is just
statistical noise.

------
trickjarrett
Everyone is watching Bing vs Google while the fact of the matter is that Yahoo
may be the big loser in all of this. Yang passed on the opportunity to merge /
join forces with Microsoft and now Yahoo is paying the price.

I think Bing will soon surpass Yahoo, in searches, given their advertising and
IE advantages. What will remain to be seen is how Yahoo reacts. Do they launch
their own counter campaign playing the Linux to their Apple/Mac-esque war?

